# Help! My kitty STILL steps in her poop!



## halu52 (Apr 2, 2007)

I adopted 2 female kittens when the were about 10 weeks old, and took the steps of training them in the litterbox. They are about 5 1/2 months now, and one of them is completely potty trained, but the other one STILL steps in her poop while she's trying to cover it with litter. I've tried to take her paw and show her how to scratch the litter, and I also read that having another kitten will help with the whole "watch, learn, and copy" concept, but neither of these things seem to be working. And she always scratches the litterbox, and not the actual litter, so I thought maybe she didn't like the litter, and have changed the litter brand about 3 or 4 times and it's still the same thing. Is there ANY way for me to fix this or will she forever be the Poop-Stepper??


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd suggest trying a bigger litterbox. Maybe the reason why she steps in her poo is because she's not quite as graceful about stepping around it. Large rubbermaid containers work well as oversized litterboxes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm thinking the same thing...larger box will probably help...


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

my input from the other thread, i didn't see it was crossposted.


She may catch on as she gets older. My youngest one had a real problem getting poops stuck to her butt when she was a kitten, finally figured out how to avoid it when she was about a year old. She holds the dubious title of only cat I have ever see try to bury her own ***. I also had one (rest her soul) that used to scratch the box and the wall and turn around and wonder why her poop was still there :lol: she did that her whole life. 

Thanks halu52, your post gave me a smile and fond memories of my beloved Femix who passed away in 2002. I'm even shedding a tear right now.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww Catnip that brought a smile to me this morning thinking about your cat turning around and still wondering....

Anyways when my babies were smaller they used to step in their own poop too. It was so annoying and smelly but eventually after a bigger box and just growing up to become mature adults they stopped. I thought the day would never come but it did. So rest assured, they do learn to stop stepping in their own poop :wink:


----------

